
Lifelong learning is becoming an economic imperative - SQL2219
http://www.economist.com/news/special-report/21714169-technological-change-demands-stronger-and-more-continuous-connections-between-education?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/learningandearninglifelonglearningisbecominganeconomicimperative
======
SQL2219
I know people who are fighting over the crumbs of yesterday's jobs. They are
not interested in changing.

